# baggage - singapore airlines



## mike.jeffry (Jun 16, 2010)

please advise on the baggage allowance in singapore airlines from chennai to sydney, when i booked the tickets, there is an offer in the price and in the baggage it says only 20kgs, is this just 20kg or can we carry 30kg+...also kindly let me know me how do i send things from India postal i have seen someone writing about sending stuffs thru indian postal in this forum, basically wants to know the cost and time taken to deliver... thanks in advance..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

If you check their website, all the baggage details are there. 

So did you get extra baggage allowance as part of your ticket deal? 

Are you validating or just coming for a holiday? If you are validating or emigrating you are allowed extra baggage allowance, we got 40kgs each, otherwise it is 20kgs.

Dolly


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

The limit of 20kg means limit of free luggage. You can bring more but it will cost an excess baggage fee.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If you are migrating, i.e you have a one way ticket they give you a 40 KG allowance plus 5-8 kgs of hand luggage. But make sure you take it in writing from them.

As for indian postal service, yes a friend used it after i suggested her and she was damn happy, she send 50 kgs and paid 12-15k INR. dont remember the exact figure. It is cheap and reliable. i think it took 20 days for her luggae to be at canberra, they got a call and her husband had to go pick the stuff. Only catch is she had to take everything in a carton at the post office with the list, once there she showed them the stuff, the list and then had to pack it again. She took bubble wrap, cello-tape and scissors with her to make sure she did not have any problem while packing.

It is the cheapest option that I have come across till now.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> If you are migrating, i.e you have a one way ticket they give you a 40 KG allowance plus 5-8 kgs of hand luggage. But make sure you take it in writing from them.


This isn't quite true, the rule is "if you hold an unused/unstamped/not validated migrant visa that specifically states that you are permitted to remain in Australia indefinitely, then you will be entitled to double baggage allowance (40 kilos, per passenger)". i.e. you can have a return ticket, it is whether or not your visa is validated that determines if you get extra baggage allowance.

Full email: 


> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Kindly note, if you hold an unused/unstamped/not validated migrant visa that specifically states that you are permitted to remain in Australia indefinitely, then you will be entitled to double baggage allowance (40 kilos, per passenger). This visa has to be used for the first time to enter into Australia and the double baggage will be granted after, the visa has been verified by our staff at the check-in counter on the day of your departure.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have taken 40kg as luggage and 7 kg as baggage in singapore airlines.
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## mike.jeffry (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks a lot for all the information....

we are moving in october, we could not take anything in writing... hope they let us carry the 40kg baggage allowance...

cheers...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

mike.jeffry said:


> thanks a lot for all the information....
> 
> we are moving in october, we could not take anything in writing... hope they let us carry the 40kg baggage allowance...
> 
> cheers...


You have to make it confirm with travel agent before taking
Thankyou


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi All ,

I have booked tickets to Sydney on 13th October through Singapore Airlines via online booking for myself and my wife , but after booking I wrote a e mail to local customer care at Bangalore and got shocked because they are saying only 20 kgs is allowed , Since me and my wife are going first time to validate the Visa we should be allowed to take 40 kgs with us , Could any of you let me know how to convince Singapore Airlines for the same ? 

Thanks
OzAspirant


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I was under the impression they give you 40 kg if you have a one way ticket, they give u 20 kgs if it is a return ticket.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

When we validated we got the 40kgs baggage allowance from Singapore Airlines, on a return ticket. 

We then went back to the UK and then moved over permanently 4 weeks later, 20kgs for that flight. 

All I did was say to the Singapore Airlines agent that we were validating our visas and to confirm in writing that we were allowed the 40kgs. She was fine with that and sent us an email to confirm. I'd phone back and get them to change it, if that doesn't work escalate up the managerial chain.

Dolly


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

I first wrote an email to [email protected] inquiring about baggage allowance and they have asked me to contact Bangalore office at [email protected] but Bangalore office responded with a below response .




> Greetings from Singapore Airlines!
> 
> Thank you for posting your query.
> 
> ...


I booked Singapore Airlines after going through couple of threads in this forum and my only intention to go through with them is to get the excess baggage but now their response is very disappointing.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Did you point out in your email that you'd be travelling on an unvalidated visa that allows you to stay in Australia indefinitely? I got the following response from them:


Thank you for your email.

Kindly note, if you hold an unused/unstamped/not validated migrant visa that specifically states that you are permitted to remain in Australia indefinitely, then you will be entitled to double baggage allowance (40 kilos, per passenger). This visa has to be used for the first time to enter into Australia and the double baggage will be granted after, the visa has been verified by our staff at the check-in counter on the day of your departure.

You can have as many items of checked luggage as you wish provided:

* the total combined weight of all the items put together does not exceed your total checked allowances
* no single item of baggage exceeds 32 kilos in weight, as a health and safety requirement


If you are not holding the correct visa at check-in, then you will be entitled to the standard free checked baggage allowance of 20 kilos per passenger

Hope this resolves your query.

Yours Sincerely,


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Zultan,

Thanks for your response , Could you please share the Singapore airlines email ID which you have communicated .

Below is what I have mentioned in my email-



> This is Vikas , I would be travelling from Bangalore to Sydney through Singapore Airlines along with my wife for the very first time with Australian Permanent Residence Visa ( 175 PR Vusa),
> 
> Below are our booking reference numbers for the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected]

I think the agent that emailed you was confused!! Maybe phone them up?


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Zultan said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I think the agent that emailed you was confused!! Maybe phone them up?


Thanks Zultan , I am going to phone them up and get it sorted


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

Ozaspirant said:


> Thanks Zultan , I am going to phone them up and get it sorted


Hey, 

I have booked a ticket online and I am travelling to Melbourne on the 4th of October. The baggage allowance at the time of booking indicated that i was allowed to take 20 Kgs as checked in baggage. Subsequent to that I wrote to [email protected] and this is the feedback i received from them. 

_Dear Mr Maddy

Greetings from Singapore Airlines.

This has reference to your mail with regard to check-in baggage allowance for passengers travelling on a one way ticket.

Please note that you are entitled to 40kgs of check-in allowance for one way tickets issued in India. The required authority mentioning the allowance has been updated on your booking record. A copy of the updated booking is enclosed for your reference.


Please check with them again as i am not sure why you are not given an allowance of 40 Kgs._


----------



## mike.jeffry (Jun 16, 2010)

ozaspirant... i have visted singapore airlines in b'lore and checked with them as am flying on the 15th and the reply was 20+7+laptop... pls share the outcome...

thanks maddy...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

MaddyS said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have booked a ticket online and I am travelling to Melbourne on the 4th of October. The baggage allowance at the time of booking indicated that i was allowed to take 20 Kgs as checked in baggage. Subsequent to that I wrote to [email protected] and this is the feedback i received from them.
> 
> ...


_


was interesed to know....how much u paid for the ticket?? and was it weekend flight ?_


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> was interesed to know....how much u paid for the ticket?? and was it weekend flight ?


I paid 61.5K INR for 2 one way tickets, it is weekday flight on Oct 13th and scheduled to reach Sydney on Oct 15th early morning


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

it's cheaper to send by container, $2000. So buy all your furniture or anything you want to take to australia and send them. Much cheaper than buy everything in australia.

I send the whole house to australia by container.


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Ozaspirant, 
and everyone flying to Au,

:clap2:have a nice triplane:


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Its been ridiculous .......I spoke to their Bangalore office and now they are saying 40 KG allownce thing has been with drawn and if I need to get extra then I need to pay additonal 15 K INR ( i.e around 370 AUD) extra for another 20 KGs ...........This is very disappointing ........Any sort of help is highly apperciated


----------

